

Google Sucks Life Out of Old Media - bootload
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/3/google_sucks_life_out_of_old_media_huge_2007_share_shift

======
deltapoint
Shift happens. Old media better shape up and change also. The Internet
provides new opportunities for old media in a new context. Through social
networking and streaming on line content it provides a new way media can reach
its target.

